# How to enable gentoo accept remote logins?

## Guest

I have search the HOWTOs on xinetd and inetd, all of which left me confused. I even tried some instructions from Redhat, but the config files these guides reference are seemingly nonexistent with gentoo. 

Could someone please help me out? 

Thx.

Jacob

----------

## klieber

Any reason you don't just use ssh?

--kurt

----------

## Hellfire

`rc-update add sshd default`

`/etc/init.d/sshd start`

a "recent" version of openssh is shipped in the 1.x tarballs, the latest is in the newest portage and takes 5-10m to merge. Get yourself a copy of putty (for windows) if necessary and go nuts.

If you absolutely need telnet then simply emerge xinetd, and enable telnetd support through it. No walkthrough from me, get ssh :)

-h

----------

## Guest

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Any reason you don't just use ssh?
> 
> --kurt

 

but i tried just that:  "rc-update add ..." .

i tried telneting and got a 'connection refused' error msg.. do i have to edit any config files in xinetd or inetd?

thx.

jacob

----------

## sena

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

>  *klieber wrote:*   Any reason you don't just use ssh?
> 
> --kurt 
> 
> but i tried just that:  "rc-update add ..." .
> ...

 

As Hellfire stated before, you can't just telnet to the ssh port.

SSH provides an encrypted connection, where, contrarily to plain telnet, your passwords and data don't go through the network as cleartext.

So, to connect to an SSH port from anothe computer:

 from a computer using Linux or some other Unix, just install openssh and do a "ssh remotehost".

 from a Windows computer, get a ssh client (like PuTTY (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/) and connect.

Regards, Sena.   :Confused: 

----------

## jay

When ussing PuTTY don't forget to set the SSH option. It opens a telnet connection by default.

----------

## kabau

In order to telnet into a gentoo box, you will need to install a telnetd since one isn't installed by default.  You can emerge net-misc/netkit-telnetd, and sys-apps/xinetd.  At that point, you can add this to your /etc/xinetd.conf:

service telnet

{

        flags                   = REUSE

        socket_type             = stream        

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/sbin/in.telnetd

        bind                    = <ip_of_box>

        log_on_failure += USERID

}

kabau

----------

